# Companion Toys for Single Pet Pigeons



## Feefo

I introduced Snowflake to Serenity the dove of peace...it is a love hate relationship. In this photo he looks as if he is being tender, but his intentions were definitely evil!


Cynthia


----------



## Poulette

Hey! I know what you mean. I had a toy like yours for Christmas, it is a mourning dove that cooes when we press its back. Well all the doves are afraid of it like the devil, and Gros Grognon the guest pigeon attacked it to death! Then, minutes later after not moving, he began to "preen" it!
Suz.


----------



## Reti

This pic is worth a million. Oh, I love it.

Reti


----------



## Victor

We found that some of the basic bird toys are entertaining to our Tooter.He enjoys ringing his bell.Though be careful not to pick one that he can choke himself with, such as the larger bells with the plastic design case around the bell.We quickly got rid of the small ladder he had in his cage when we saw him "falling in" Safety first!


----------



## Whitefeather

Too precious Cynthia.  

That reminds me of a little fun Pij'ette decided to have a while back. She was feeling a bit 'frisky' & thought, 'who better to join in' than Mikko.
As you can see, he was caught completely off guard to her little plan. 

I was taking picture of the kids & saw Pij'ette move swiftly towards Mikko so focused the camera on him & got a shot of the suprise (friendly) attack. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY

I tried the little beanie dog thing. 
These pictures are not pretty for all you dog lovers.


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful photos everyone! Pigeons at play!

Terry


----------



## Feefo

Lovely photos, Cindy and Kippy. Pigeons are priceless!

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen

Great pictures everyone!

Kim....I love that second shot of Kippy...he looks like he's going in for the kill!! Too cute and funny.

Linda


----------



## KIPPY

*"he looks like he's going in for the kill!!"*

She is! LOL! That birds got one hell of a bite.


----------



## Reti

Those pics are so great.
Thanks for sharing.

My sweet Sir B. (passed away almost a year ago), had two stuffed animals. A parrot, that was his mate, he even build a nest around her. And a stuffed turtle which he kept on killing several times a day.

I burried him with his stuffed parrot, cause he loved "her" so much.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hehehhehehehe, 

Good pics peeps I really liked the one with Kippy standing over his arch nemesis with his foot on him. Reminded me of a gladiator with his foot on the chest of his fallen enemy. Good one! LOL



P.S.- I keep forgetting there are so many more sections in here now


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Love that attack on the stuffed toy! Great pics. We have a white fantail who, when he was a single pigeon living in the house, enjoyed attacking his mirror. He would snort like a bull and charge at it--it was the funniest thing.


----------



## traci_sss

i love those photos. I really like the pic of her just standing on its head in triumph. LOL


----------



## PapaPigeon

*hmmm*

I'm gonna try this stuffed bird thing.


----------



## Al & Bobby

Cynthia, i love your white doves, living or non. They're gorgeous.

Rubber duckies are what my pigeons like, not stuffed birds, so far. Maybe one like yours would get them interested. I've found only one kind of ducky that's soft enough for them to get a squeak out of. The website catalog doesn't show it, but this is the company that makes it. http://www.richfrog.com/products2.html. They come in a brown cardboard box with the front open.

Our pigeon pair put them in their nest after they've sat on dummy eggs for a few days. Bobby, who's a single male, keeps it in his big seed bowl and squeaks it every few hours. When he gets in a brooding mood, he puts it inside the nest box and sits with it.


----------



## Reti

Al, this is so incredibly cute.
Pigeons love to play like every other animal. So sweet.

Reti


----------



## John_D

Snowflake has gone from beating up Serenity the toy dove to collecting twigs for 'her' nest. We watched him gently placing a twig across Serenity's back, as they do when the hen is on the nest, and also rolling a plastic egg beneath his breast feathers.

We would ideally like Snowflake to pair up with Chickpea, our little hen who seems to adore humans, but he really doesn't like his visits to the aviary with the other pigeons. Chickpea likes me to help her build her nest - but then one of the males comes and steals her twigs when I'm not looking! They are both a little weird, so we thought they'd make a good pair 

John
(also a little weird, helping a pigeon build a nest)


----------



## Poulette

You could plan a date outside the aviary for Snowflake and Chickpea, like a good diner in a pigeon restaurant...
 Suz.


----------



## John_D

Hey yes, Suz! Maybe they could meet up in my apartment - that's a regular pigeon diner 

John


----------



## Poulette

I see a little romantic rendez-vous with soft music and a special treat for gourmet pigeons 
Suz.


----------



## John_D

*You mean like this, Suz?*

Watering and dining Chickpea

John


----------



## Reti

John,
this pic is awsome!!!!! As I am just starting my day it is most welcome.
Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Feefo

That is really great, John. It captures their charaters so well!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo

*Happy Birthday Suz!!!!!!*

And I hope you are being wined and dined today, Suz!

Have a very happy birthday!

Cynthia


----------



## Poulette

Thank you Cynthia, I am spending tender time with my doves and my Gros Grognon pigeon. He looks like Chickpea by the way!  
This is exactly what I had in mind John, even better! What a special rendez-vous you organised for your pidgies! I see you are a romantic guy. Did they fall in love already? They look very sweet  
Suz.


----------



## John_D

*..and from the youngest resident of John's balcony:*


----------



## Lin Hansen

Suz......Happy, happy birthday wishes and many more!


John.....Your "dinner for two" picture is perfect.....I can just hear the soft, romantic music playing in the background....lol

Linda


----------



## Poulette

Wow John this is the sweetest card I ever recieved! Thank you so much !!!
I went to our park with my pigeons this morning, and they had a big lunch, it is so cold today, a -30 C again with the wind!

   

Suz.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

*Adorable photo, birthday wishes*

What an adorable picture--it made my day. And happy birthday, Suz! You have the same birthday as my daughter, "Just Fledged" on this forum. She turned 20 today, her first birthday away from home.


----------



## Poulette

Hi BirdMom4ever! Yes, I had a little conversation in private messages with Just Fledged weeks ago, she is very nice and she seems to enjoy her stay in Italy! Say Happy Birthday to her from us all!
Suz.


----------



## Feefo

*Happy Birthday Just Fledged!*

Please pass my good wishes on, too!

Cynthia


----------



## John_D

Yep! Best wishes to our 'European correspondent' and pidge rescuer 

John


----------



## TAWhatley

A very Happy Hatchday to you Suz .. may there be many, many more! I loved the pictures John sent for you!

Terry


----------



## Reti

Happy Birthday, Suz.
Hope you had a great day.

Also a happy birthday to "just fledged".


Reti


----------



## baby_pidgeon

*precious pic*

 that pic is so cute do you think i should get a toy for my around three week old pigeon?
jas


----------



## Lammy

*Pidge*

Hi,

once my pigeon Pidge was going up 2 this tennis ball going brootktkoo & he stood in front of it & moved his tail side 2 side like he was dancing & the end of his tail was draging on the ground

 Andrea


----------



## Lolita's Mom

*Birthday wishes*

JOHN
That is the sweetest photo of your lovely bird!
You are such a good photographer!
I loved it so much!

Lolita's Mom
I have a digital drawing up now of Lolita in my dog Hootie's water bowl.

http://community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*A pigeon and a fish, a match made in heaven.*

I was finally able to get a pic of Dudley with his friend Nemo. Like Serenity it was a love hate relationship at first but it looks like he made peace with his fuzzy fishy friend. He seems to love the little balls with bells inside and plush dog toys which he attacks when I'm not in reach to abuse. I can't seem to find him a plush bird so I figured Nemo might work because he's almost the same size as Duds.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

What an adorable picture, Pete. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti

Oh, this is soooooo adorable.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete,

That picture is tooooo cute.....great shot!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you Birdmom4ever, Reti & Linda. I wish I could have snuggle up next to him and joined in the nap.


----------



## Lammy

*cute*

that pictures cute  

how often does yor pigeon sleep like that?

once i put a ping-pong ball at Pidge's roost & he ran up 2 it & made it fall off  & another time i put a tennis ball at his roost & he kept trying 2 push it off


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you Lammy. I've found him a few times sleeping with nemo but most of the time he sleeps on his favorite 2x4 perch. He really doesn't fly so he stays down low, I keep his perch only angled up 6" off the ground. I've also found him just nestled in the comforter I use on the ground so he doesn't have to be on the cold hard wood floor. Try and find the balls with the bells inside and small holes in them. Pidge might be able to grab a hold of one an play with it. Dudley grabs his and runs around until he's exhausted.


----------



## Feefo

What a delightful photo! Thanks Pete, it is good to start the day this way!  

Cynthia


----------



## Poulette

We have so much incredible photos on this forum... this one is sooo charming! I am curious, why the name Dudley for you pigeon?  
I am starting my day, like Cynthia, with a smile on my face  

Suz.


----------



## Whitefeather

*Another prize photo!*

Thanks for sharing the photo Pete. Dudley definitely looks like he takes his naps seriously.  

Too adorable!

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thank you Cindy, Suz and Cynthia. Dudley's going to strut and dance around more then usual from all the compliments he's getting on his pic  



Poulette said:


> I am curious, why the name Dudley for you pigeon?


 We named him Dudley in honor of a friends African Grey that passed a day or so before we found Duds, plus he kinda looked like a Dudley


----------



## Poulette

Oh Yes, I see, good reason... sorry for the Grey  
This pigeon is going to bring action in your life! A funny guy like Dudley Moore maybe?

Suz.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

He's brought plenty of action and happiness into my life already and it's only been 7 months. He is a little Dudley Moore, thats a great name comparison! The highpoint of my day is coming home from work to play with him. We roll around on the living room floor playing with his jingle balls and other assorted toys. It's a little piece of heaven on earth!


----------



## John_D

that's wonderful Pete. I have never seen a pidge lying down, eyes closed, totally zzzzzzzzzzz like that 

John


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I don't really catch him sleeping much myself John. He can senses me coming and I usually catch him waking up from his naps, this was a rare event for me. It's funny, he'll sleep in his food bowl on his perch or just anywhere he is at the time he gets sleepy I guess. I wish I could get away with that, but I'm not as cute as him so it won't fly.
Pete


----------



## rena paloma

*pidge toy*

hi! my name is paloma, where didyou get tha tpidge toy! your little friend looks really cute kissing it, i love your white pigeon. she is beautiful!~


----------



## Feefo

Hi Rena,

This thread has generated lots of ideas for stuffed toys, the one that I photographed Snowflake with is a Ty Beanie Baby called Serenity the Dove of Peace. Snowflake attacked her when he met her but afterwards fell for her in a big way and considers her his mate!


Cynthia


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I'm tellin ya Cynthia I can never get enough of those two. Snowflake is just one handsome hunk of pidgie, I'm sure he makes all the girls swoon!


----------



## Reti

What a great pic, Cynthia.
You have a very special pigeon there.

Reti


----------



## Feefo

LOL, Pete, the girls swoon with fear!

I put a pretty black hen in the same room as him hoping that he might at least show some interest...he was appalling! He moved like lightening to attack her...wherever she went he was a split second behind her. Within a few seconds she was panting noisily and I was so afraid she would have a heart attack I put her in a cage, so that they could "make friends" through the wire. But after a couple of days Flakey was still intent on beating her up so I put her back in the aviary where she formed a close bond with two of the unattached males, breaking one heart in the process. I have named that one Jezebel.

Cynthia


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Looks like Snowflake needs some lessons on how to treat the ladies! Maybe he likes the idea of staying an eligible bachelor? I don't know, Snowflake you better behave yourself or one day you might peck at the wrong lass and she'll pluck your tail feathers


----------



## John_D

Maybe what we need is a hen King Pigeon (should that be a Queen Pigeon?) to teach Snowflake a lesson 

John


----------



## Feefo

> Snowflake you better behave yourself or one day you might peck at the wrong lass and she'll pluck your tail feathers


EEEEEEEEEEK, Pete!!!!! Snowflake is _extremely _ sensitive about his tail feathers, as John well knows!! 

Maybe Flakey pecked at the wrong lass and she took him for every tail feather he had, stripped the very plumage off his back and even plucked the feathers from his neck (see heartbreaking pic below)! He arrived on my doorstep close to naked but full of attitude. Perhaps that is why he prefers the peaceful Serenity to a real live pigeon!

Cynthia


----------



## Pete Jasinski

OHHHHHHHHHHH    I'm Sorry Snowflake! I feel sooo bad for your big boy. If I would have know I would haven't have mentioned such a touchy subject. Will his feathers grow back or were the follicles damaged to point of no return? Now I feel horrible


----------



## John_D

naah, don't you worry Pete 

Snowflake has so much attitude he was goosestepping and doing his 'Boss Pigeon' act without a thought to his lack of display material.

We think it must've been a hen puddy-tat he tangled with - he seems to have no judgement of relative sizes of pigeons, people and pusscats (maybe that's true of all pigeons?)

John


----------



## Feefo

Hi Pete,

Thank you for your concern. Fortunately my tail grew back bigger and better than before. We are working on the neck feathers!

'Flakey


----------



## Lin Hansen

Cynthia,

Keep those pictures of Snowflake coming please....just cannot get enough of that handsome devil! LOL

Linda


----------



## John_D

heck, Lin, we even got videos 

John


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Where are the videos?!?!?! We need videos!!!!! I'm glad Flakey (that's so cute) grew his tail back, a naked pidgie hiney might be censored


----------



## Feefo

Hi Lin,

I missed a wonderful photo opportunity when I caught Snowflake dragging my spectacles into Serenity's nest! I am hoping he will do that again when I am prepared for it.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

I was just catching up on this thread when I saw that picture of Snowflake plucked raw. EEEK!!!  , what caused that???? That poor baby, I'm glad he has recovered from that undignified nakedness. I can't imagine another pigeon doing that to him, I wonder if he was being plucked by a hawk. In any case, I'm glad he's in such good hands, he's a beautiful bird Cynthia.


----------



## John_D

Hi Pete,

If you have a fast connection (guess most are on ADSL now) and can see .wmv files I could send you a couple of short snippets . Prob not til Monday morning UK time, tho.

John

[email protected]


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hi John, 
I'm lucky to have a screaming fast cable connection so you can send your largest files  Here's my email address so send away.
[email protected]
Thank you,


----------



## John_D

*Suzanne's house guest and 'girlfriend' *

This pic is from Suz (Poulette), of her rescued 'house pigeon' and his lady-love. Now, if pigeons choose a mate which has coloring they associate with a parent, what was this little guy's mom and pop like 

John


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Thanks for posting that pic for Suz John! That is simply adorable! I must say this board has some good looking pidgies! We should think about making a calender or a screen saver with all our fids


----------



## Feefo

Hi Brad,



> EEEK!!! , what caused that????


A friend of mine feeds a flock of white pigeons and was told that one had been hit by a car. After two days of looking for the injured pigeon she found Snowflake but almost simultaneously another person found and identical white pigeon (Crystal) sitting in a gutter full of poop with a broken leg. One of them could have been hit by a car, I don't know.  Or it could have been a cat...or a hawk. Snowflake would have fought back, whatever it was.

Snowflake and Crystal were delivered to me at the same time and Snowflake immediately revealed that he was no ordinary pigeon by parading as if he had the tail of a peacock, bowing back at anyone that bowed to him, running up and down his cage in a fury whenever Crystal (in the cage above) made a sound and generally showing that he was unique. Crystal was just good and quiet, healed nicely and moved into the aviary where he paired up with tiny Gonzo who had the splay leg and overgrown beak. 

Cynthia


----------



## John_D

*couple more from Suz*

two more pics of Poulette's pigeon. As I said to Suz, how can one think of feral pigeons as being 'wild' birds 

John


----------



## Poulette

It always amazes me how a pigeon is so much bigger than a domestic dove! He looks like a giant, dominating the situation. He is in charge of 6 little ringneck cousins  
I thank John for his help posting the photos.
Suz.


----------



## TaylorGS

Oh, this picture is so funny, does your bird think it is real? It seems like it. lol


----------



## Poulette

Well the pigeon knows that this strange female only moves when I am next to her... When they sit together in his nest, he is moaning and looks very happy!
Suz.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Oh Suz he's such a sweetheart! He looks so happy with his friend like a match made in heaven, or China depending on where his friend was made  A feral bird can show as much love or even more then one domestically raised. My Duds loves people so much you'd think he was hand raised from a squab. 
Pigeons are amazing creatures and I'm ecstatic to have been given the honor of being caregiver for one.


----------



## Lolita's Mom

*Toys for pigeons*

I have greatly enjoyed the photos and stories of the toys for pigeons.
These have been most interesting ! But Lolita and I are not to be outdone. My daughter, receiving my word that the Ty Peace Dove (Beanie Baby) was a coveted pigeon toy for my Lolita, bought her one from Ebay. I now have my own pictures to share! Lolita made a very low purrrrrring sound when she first saw the Ty toy. (I had never heard this sound from her before.) But then Alice, the cat stole it from her. When Lolita got it back, she yelled at it and pounced on it - so I guess it was no longer pristine enough for her! I will try to put the photos up here. If they are too large, I will put them on my photo site at:
community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler

They are under Lolita.


----------



## Reti

Can't wait to see the photo's.
The link doesn't work though. Can you try again, please?

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I love the pics, they're great & Lolita's a beautiful pidgie! Now I'm going to have to get Dudley a peace dove of his own. He has an odd assortment of stuffed friends including Nemo a fuzzy shark an Easter chicken and a giant hamburger which he built a nest around.


----------



## Lolita's Mom

*Toys for single pigeons*

Hey Pete!
I want to know about the hamburger that your pigeon
built a nest around. Not that I am going to copy you
and try to find the exact hamburger that you have, somewhere on Ebay.(Don't bet on it - Lolita seems to be competitive and covetous?)

So I guess the toy doesn't matter all that much, eh? As long
as the pige likes it.

BTW Reti. My photo link seems to be working ok, now.

Lolita's Mom

http://community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Burger Time*

Hi Lolita's Mom,
Here's a pic of Dudley and his burger friend. You can see Nemo in Dudley's sleepy place, he started to place his paper around Nemo too. I found the burger at local dollar store of all places, I went there this afternoon to find one for Lolita but unfortunately they're were all gone. I'll keep an eye out for them and get one for your little girl as a gift from Dudley.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pete,

Your pictures of Dudley are always so great....I swear that lil dickens actually poses for the camera....love your avatar of Dudley doing "the march." Too cute.

Linda


----------



## KIPPY

*"love your avatar of Dudley doing "the march." Too cute."*
I agree, Cool avatar.

I tried the beanie companion with my pijs and it did not go over to well. I offered them to Cindy but she has not gotten back to me on that.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hi Linda & Kippy,
Duds loves to pose for the camera, he knows when it's out it's time to show off. The avatar is a missed wing stretching pic opportunity but it looks like he was hauling tail away from me. I have to post Duds dark side pics of him latched onto my hand like a pit bull. He can be a cutie when he wants but he can be Satan with feathers also  It's too bad your pidgies don't like stuffed toys Kippy, they could provide hours of entertainment.


----------



## KIPPY

Duds looks like he is struttin his stuff, he looks like one bad *** pij.

My pijs like the stuff toys but they are just not very nice about it. It's a thrash the toy around no snuggling allowed. So I took the toys away I thought that was the best thing for them mentally.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

It sounds like one ruff and tumble bunch of pidgies you have there! I guess it's best they don't have them so they won't get too aggressive. Here's a larger view of my icon pic.


----------



## Lammy

*photogenic pigeons*

Hi,

weeks ago Pidge was sun baking with his fantail out & 1 wing out so i got my camera & took photos of him & every now & then, he would face a different way like he was posing 4 the camera  

do u think pigeons pose 4 photos on perpose?

from  Andrea


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hi Andrea,
I think they pose for the camera! Dudley knows when that annoying box with the bright light comes around it's time to ham it up! He'll dance around or strike a pose just to get my photo frenzy over with so he can get back to playing or exploring the wild uncharted depths underneath the dining room table. Pigeons are truely amazing and I'm so happy to have been taken in by one


----------



## Lammy

*sunny Pidge*

  Hi,

how does your pigeon dance? & what poses does he do?

2day i looked out the window & saw Pidge sunbaking again  , & it looked like he mightve had both of his wings out & he looked even more flat, have u seen them do that?, its cute, & looks like they r trying 2 get attention, do u think they r when they do that?  he goes to 2 main spots, on the way 2 the clothes-line & the window sill, when he fanned himself out on the window sill, a turtledove was sunbaking in the pool area but had 1 wing pointing in the air instead, & it was almost like they were in a competition 2 do the best poses

from Andrea


----------



## KIPPY

Splash loves her seed bell.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

All these pictures are GREAT!!!  
It was funny looking at them.  
Zara loves to get him picture taken, but he doesn't play with toys. 
He likes to tip over the seed cup.  
I have one of them in my webshots:
http://community.webshots.com/user/keysca
It's the last picture in the first album.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Lammy said:


> Hi,
> how does your pigeon dance? & what poses does he do?


Hi Lammy, Duds puffs up and does his bowing and cooing while running around under the dining room table and chairs, he does little circles while tail dragging and every now and then hew throws his head back. He love to put on his exhibitions for everyone. Duds loves the sun but I've never found him flattened out and sunbathing.
Splash is one beautiful girl Kippy! Seeing all these gorgeous pidgies makes me want to get Dudley a friend. I'm unfortunately not ready to have the grandkids yet  
I was looking through your album Hilary and you too have some great looking pidgies! What happened to Chance and Zara? Were they born with their injuries or did you rescue them?


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

For Zara, my dad and I had to make a cage for Keys and Eyegone *fast* cause winter was coming in (they use to live in a sunshelter with fencing around it). We didn't expect they would breed, but they did and we didn't "baby proof" it. Eyegone made the nest up on the highest nest box, I went away on a band trip for a few day, Zara fell out, and my mother didn't notice (I don't blame her for it mind you). When I came back he was draging his leg behind him, Speckles, his little brother was picking on him so we took Zara away. Now he lives in my bedroom.  
Chance, he was attacked by a dog (we suspect). He had two large punture wounds under his wings and had a missing eye. I cleaned out wounds and put drops in his missing eye (it was infected). He lives out in the aviary with Keys, Eyegone, Speckles, and Blue. He's a nice little guy, that's puting on A LOT of weight.
Any more questions just ask.  
Hilary Dawn

PS- Dudley is a *handsome* bird!!!


----------



## Lammy

*tail dragging*

Hi,

sometimes if Pidge is on the ground & i move my hands near the ground, Pidge runs towards my hands dragging his tail, puffed up, going brootktkoo & sometimes he slowly walks 2 my hand with his head high & then, suddenly goes fast

what mood r pigeons in when they do that? & why do they fan & drag their tail on the ground?

from Andrea


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hi Hilary, How is Zara doing with his leg these days? Does he have any problems getting around or has he adapted? Chance is a luck bird to have had you nurse him back to health and give him a home! Dudley struts around more then usual when someone pays him a compliment so he's showing off more than usual after reading how handsome you think he is! 

Andria, when Pidge does his puffed up tail dragging display that's courtship behavior. I guess he thinks of you as a potential mate  Dudley does that every time I see him so I guess it's a common thing among pigeons and their owners. Anyone else's pidgies exhibit this behavior toward them?


----------



## Lolita's Mom

*Pete's Dudley*

Pete
Your Dudley is so beautiful!!!! My Lolita would just love him! Or attack him!
But they look so much a like! I appreciate your pictures so much! It is so great that you know how to get your pictures up here. I am going to try again with Lolita in an art setting. Also, I am going to the dollar store and find a hamburger. 

Where is Dudley building a nest (under the table?) and how old is he? And how do you know he is a "he"? 

Lolita turns in a circle and coos if someone comes to visit. She also lands on their head -- which is not always appreciated. 

I finally got her a large cage (the bathroom was getting tiresome cleaning!) and she no longer even goes into the bathroom to eat or for any reason...she flies to her cage. It was a "trick" to teach her to do so. I used a 6 ft. piece of lathe to guide her flight to the cage. That's her place when she is alone in the house or when she sleeps. I made a cover for it from a sheet that Hootie (my Greyhound) dug holes in when he was on my bed. (That naughty dog!) But I made it fit exactly and then couldn't get it on or off! How bright is that? I had to add gussets at each seam and now it fits.

I want to make her a nesting spot, so tell me what you can.

Thanks.

Lolita's Mom

Art picture added below, plus Lolita as the Peace Dove at

community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler


----------



## Lammy

*?*

Hi,

why did your pigeon try 2 build a nest around Nemo & the hamburger?

from Andrea


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

Zara still has trouble getting around, when it snows and rains his leg hurts, cause of the pressure change in the air. I understand his pain cause I had 3 of my fingers broken and it hurts a lot when the pressure changes or if I use them too much (even tho they were broken in 1999  ).
WEll it's true, he is a handsome bird. My Speckles has competition.  Specks loves to look at himself in the mirror. I'm not sure if he thinks it's a female or if he just likes to look at himself.   
Talk to you later.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hi all! I'm going to reply in one big bulk response, here we go....

Hi Lolita's Mom, 
Lolita and Duds look like they could be siblings!
Currently he's "nest" is on top of his house that cam be seen in the pic of him and his hamburger. I feel Duds is a he due to his actions, he displays all the traits a male should but who knows I could be wrong.
I'm glad to hear Lolita is a new homeowner! the only reason I gave Dudley nesting material is because I think he's a male, I would have been hesitant to do it if I though Duds was female. I wouldn't want Duds to nest and start lying eggs because I would be afraid of egg binding. I just left shredded clean white paper for him to play with but he decided it be better suited for building, Oh well! 

Hi Andria, I guess Dudley thinks they are his mates or babies, I'm not sure. I haven't had any of my other birds do something like that with a toys so this is a new one for me, maybe some one else might be able to add more. 

Hi Hilary,
I feel bad for Zara  I'm the same way, I have arthritis and weather changes cause extreme pain. Speckels is quite the looker, I love his/her white wing tips! If I were as good looking as Speckles I'd like to look at myself too. Dudley really isn't interested in the mirror I had for him so I just took it away. 
Night all!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

Pete,
Maybe it's a male bird thing.   
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Lammy

Hi,

do girl pigeons ever do brootktkooo noises?

from Andrea


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hi Andria, From what I understand they do but they're not quite as loud as the boys are. If Glinda is a girl she isn't saying, so I'm going to have to wait and hear from her personally.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi cyro51, 

The only occasion I recall of any Toys or play-companions for any of my Birds...(allways wild or orphan Babys whom I raise or convelese, rather than 'my' Birds as in their continued stays...these are allways Birds who leave when ready...)

Was a largish white Dove someone brought me once, who could not fly at first, but soon got well of whatever it was that had ailed them. This Dove, for some reason, would attack a little terry-cloth stuffed Rabbit doll. I would hold the little Rabbit doll up at one end of the room, and the Dove would immediately fly over and vicously attack it, landing on my hand to do so, while making a sort of Hyena laugh, a kind of wild rauccous laughter sound. it would not tend to stop untill I hid the little Rabbit doll from it's sight. It really seemd to enjoy doing this!

At this time too, I had some young Morning Doves who were getting of age to be flying about, and they, with the White largish Dove, would get chased around these rooms and halls by a young Mocking Bird I had raised...it was like World War One 'Dog Fights' in here in those days...

But one good thing about that, is they all became very very nimble flyers, swooshing through narrow halls and darting into doorways at hi-speed, making u-turns in small rooms, and all sorts of evasive maneuvers and agilities getting perfected...

While not toys per-se, when I used to watch tee-vee, I often had young or older Birds who would come over and sit on my lap or shoulders or on the sofa arms, and watch the tee-vee also. it demended on the show it seemed, as for whether it interested them or not. Often too, they just napped, and it had nothing to do with the tee-vee, but just that I was sitting there. some of them did tend to watch with close interest though, if something interested them about the show. I gave up tee-vee though, about 8 years ago, so oh well...

Phil
el ve


----------



## feralpigeon

Lammy said:


> Hi,
> 
> do girl pigeons ever do brootktkooo noises?
> 
> from Andrea


Hi Andrea,

You betcha they do. Got a "house of hens" right now. Two who are "mates" that did the coo thing before laying eggs (four in total) and one that does the brootktkoooo noise on a regular basis especially when I return her to "her" carrier. From my observation, cadence has different "markers" to it depending on the situation.

fp


----------



## Lammy

*new roost?*

Hi,

Pidge is a free flyer, & he normally sleeps at his roost out the back, but the last few nights he hasnt been going 2 his roost, (he might just come 4 food) im guessing he might go 2 the tree out the front 4 his new roost cos theres other pigeons there. does that mean Pidge has found a girlfriend & started a nest?  would Pidge come back 2 his original roost?  

+ Pidge is 3 years old & he was born in that tree

from Andrea


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hi Andria,
It would be nice if Pidge found a girlfriend and started a family in the tree he was born in. Imagine generation after generation of Pidges descendent's coming back to that tree to raise their family, that would be amazing.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

Pete, Copper FINALLY let me take a picture(s) of him:  
http://community.webshots.com/user/keysca
He's in "Feral Flock," just so you know.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hi Hilary, 
Those are some great pics, Copper is one beautiful pidgie! I've yet to see a feral locally that's color comes even close to his, he very distinctive. I wonder if his freind is his mate? A clutch of pretty red babies would be a real treat! Now that the initial shock of being photographed is over maybe they'll let you be their person photographer


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

There use to be 3 (Father and 2 chicks-Copper and Brownie) The Father unfotunatly didn't make to the winter and Brownie, I have NO CLUE where s/he went off to. My best friend's aunt lives about an hour's drive away and they have about 6 birds like Copper.  
He's a very scitish bird for some odd reason. We have only 6 red tailed hawks and one breeding pair of Bold Eagles (one of their "chicks" was at the rehab center and he was HUGE and beautiful ), but you never see any of them  . I don't think they would go after pigeons. The hawks don't come into town and the eagles steal fish from our osspery or fly by the fishing boats to get some (our seagul population went down so maybe it was them that did it  ). 
How well....... he's still a very beautiful bird, eh???  
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Pete,

I'm surprised that you don't have any copper colored ones in your flock....I have at least four of them...in fact my group is quite colorful. I have the four coppers, four pure whites, a few white speckled looking ones that resemble Brad's avatar, a couple of them that also appear as almost a pure black, but actually a deep charcoal color, one white with a little black and deep green around his neck....in addition to the usual grays and bluebars.....but no one stood out like my lil' red hen....still looking for her and hoping she is well and just on the nest.....I really have to get my son to take some pictures soon and post them for me ( I am severely challenged by all this digital this and computer that stuff....LOL.)

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hi Linda,
My flock is mostly bars and checkers, with two whites and a few charcoals mixed in for good measure. There are 2 speckled and a few light red but no copper pidgies. It's funny how flocks can vary that are only a few miles away. I really hope your girl is just nesting and comes back soon. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for luck


----------



## KIPPY

I love checking out the patterns and colors of the feral flock. 

http://community.webshots.com/album/307515704gNubgn


----------



## Pete Jasinski

You have some really interesting looking friends there, I really love the color combos. None of my pidgies have the yellow/orange beak, the one in the 6th pic almost looks seagull like.


----------



## alaska

Great shots kippy, love the one of the two pigeons in flight  
Also love the way you have your Pijhouse setup, my setup is similar but not as elaborate inside. When you have multi levels like this how do you keep it all clean? Do the pigeons tend to know where to do there mess?


----------



## zoo keeper

KIPPY said:


> I tried the little beanie dog thing.
> These pictures are not pretty for all you dog lovers.


I saw this pic before and I laughed the first time. I looked again tonight and just laughed all over again.


----------



## Lammy

*city pigeons*

Hi,

the other day i fed the pigeons in the city & brought by own bread, its so cute  , they go right near your feet & u can feel them brush pass & they go under the seat, i saw a few with white-grey wings with a couple of dark bands

can a pigeon change colour over time?

it would be good if Pidge grew white wings with a couple of dark bands, what is that type called?

from Andrea


----------



## Victor

I read this thread sometime back about "companions for single pets" and I _thought_ about getting a large stuffie for him but never really thought much about it. Yesterday one of the students on my school bus gave me a pure white seal a bit smaller than the size of an adult pigeon. Today when I was outside playing with Tooter before feeding time, I decided to bring out the stuffed animal.

"MY GOSH TOOTER, *WHAT* ARE YOU DOING? " And to think, I thought he would be afraid of this new thing... *HAA* was I _wrong_!  I My grandson came outside and asked "what is Tooter trying to do, kiss it?"  I simply replied, "yes, he really likes his new toy."  

I would like to get him a girlfriend sometime, but I wonder if they have "fixed" pigeons? Just a thought.


----------



## John_D

Well, Victor, you too have experienced the apparent gap in reality perception displayed by our (relatively) intelligent pigeon friends 

But a SEAL???????????

John


----------



## Victor

John_D said:


> Well, Victor, you too have experienced the apparent gap in reality perception displayed by our (relatively) intelligent pigeon friends
> 
> But a SEAL???????????
> 
> John


John, yes, a *SEAL*...In my _opinion_I seriuosly do believe him to be very lonely and in dire need for female companionship, the poor thing  .


----------



## Feefo

> In my opinionI seriuosly do believe him to be very lonely and in dire need for female companionship, the poor thing


That could be so, but Flakey has shunned all the real pigeon hens he has met whilst taking a shine to stuffed toys and, believe it or not, a white toilet roll!


Cynthia


----------



## sswig2112

Those pic's are great kippy ! Reminds me of my "Patrick's" response when its time for him to go back into his pen after dusk, when he would rather follow me into the house... He can clamp down pretty hard as well ...


----------



## Victor

*I lost my pigeon!!!!*

Oh my...I have lost my pigeon 

Nooooooo...not my Tooter ...my stuffed plushy rock pigeon I just bought a few weeks ago!

I brought him to the office last week to show off, and that is the last I remember of the little blue beauty. I have looked high and low, but I have not given up yet. I am so stressed!


----------



## TerriB

Hmm...Cute little stuffed pigeon...Victor, is there a chance he's been bird-napped?!?


----------



## Victor

Well Terri, I really hate to be accusatory...but...I do believe he has been bird-napped!I do suspect it may have been an associate at work that never accepted my appreciation of pigeons...yeah "one of them!" He is no longer working here as he resigned just a few days, but I hope I'm wrong and it will turn up.


----------



## TerriB

See, I was thinking more along the lines of someone who thought it was really cute and just borrowed it for a while.  Knowing how pigeons are, I'm hoping it will show up soon!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Sorry to hear your Pidgie toy's been "liberated" from you, I really hope it shows up again. I can see why it's missing as they are cute, I got one for Dudley and Glinda. Glinda is scared of hers while Dudley is enamored by his. He coos and dances around it, looks like the burger and Nemo might get put on the back burner. 
I really hope your lil blue beauty shows up again,


----------



## Lolita's Mom

*Lolita and white Ty pigeon toy*

My Lolita (whom I recently lost to hawks) loved her little white
Ty dove. I put it into the nest when she was sitting on eggs.
I miss her so much. I did a small watercolor of her on a 2.5 x3.5 card, if anyone wants to see her:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7358997364

I wish I could find another pigeon. I found her outside theTheatre during a snow storm last November. I miss her so much - sometimes it is unbearable.
I can't stop thinking about her. I especially miss her in the shower. She would splash water all over. But she only took a shower once a week. She had a schedule!

Lolita's Mom


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Lolita's mom - so good to hear from you. You are a terrific artist. I enjoyed the painting of Lolita. There are so few pigeon paintings around.

I hope you can get another pij. They certainly can make an impression on us, can't they?

Best, maggie


----------



## Victor

Lolita's Mom,

I did not know that you lost your wonderful Lolita, somehow I missed the posting. I have been wondering though why I have not seen recent postings from you. 

I can understand that you do not wish to keep a pigeon always secured, but maybe you can consider a "special needs" pigeon that does not have a permanent home but needs someone like you to provide a home and love, and can return the love back.

I am sad for the loss of Lolita and I am sad you had to go thru that tragedy.


----------



## TAWhatley

Good to have you back, Lolita's Mom. That is a beautiful piece of artwork and wonderful tribute to Lolita.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Hello Lolita's Mom,
I'm heartbroken to hear of your loves loss, my eyes are welling up as I type  I've been avoiding the board because I just can't stand to read of all the loss that has been going on lately, now reading of Lolita's loss has put me back in that frame of mind again. Please accept my deepest sympathy, you and Lolita will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TerriB

Pete Jasinski said:


> ...I've been avoiding the board because I just can't stand to read of all the loss that has been going on lately...


Pete, I can relate to your comments. What I have found helpful is to look at the list of threads and only select ones that fit where I am at the time. For me, this forum offers so much valuable information. I never know when a chance tidbit will be helpful in taking care of my birds.


----------



## Victor

A few days ago I found a plastic kitchen basket and wired it to one side of Tooter's cage and put some shreaded paper and a platic Easter egg inside, It has been his new hang out lately. I bet he would be a loving dad!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

Has Tooter taken up with his "stuffed" rock dove toy? Did he find any interest in it?

Sounds like you may be "toying" with the idea of getting him a real pigeon companion. Wouldn't that be cute, to have a little Tooter running around?


----------



## Victor

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> Has Tooter taken up with his "stuffed" rock dove toy? Did he find any interest in it?


Hi Tressa and all,
The last time I saw the blue rock dove was about two weeks ago when I took it to the office, and that is the last I remember.I have not given up hope finding it, it is probably lost somewhere in the house, but if not I may just have to order another stuffed pijie...or better yet two, one for me and one for him?


----------



## Poulette

*Pigeon in flightsuit*

I bought a flightsuit for Gros Grognon Pipio, but it is a little too tight... But it fits perfectly the stuffed pigeon 

Suz.


----------



## Poulette

Here is the back view...


----------



## Skyeking

Oh, that is adorable, Suz!

I would like one of each. LOL


----------



## mr squeaks

*That is soooo funny!*

So THAT'S what one does with a flight suit that doesn't fit the original "owner!"  

I think Mr. Squeaks' flight suit may be a a wee bit big for him but it sure works like a charm! (The next size down is too small and the next size up is too big). He poops quite well when wearing it too!  

Just thought - using a stuffed pij to try out a flight suit sure could help with sizing!! Now why didn't I think of that???


----------



## Poulette

Well I tried to put the suit to my ringneck doves, but they just hate it!  

Suz.


----------



## Victor

*Missing Stuffie Found!*

*OK THAT DID IT*! When I saw Poulettes blue pigeon stuffie, I was determined to find it. I tore apart the room that Tooter stays in during the night and am pleased to report that he has been found.  

Not lucky for the stuffie, I placed it near Tooter and he began to try to rip it to pigeon stuffing ! 

I think my stuffie will be sitting on top of my computer.He should be safe as long as I keep Tooter out of the living room.What am I going to do with him?


----------



## John_D

> I think my stuffie will be sitting on top of my computer.He should be safe as long as I keep Tooter out of the living room.What am I going to do with him?


Give him a pij medal of honor for defending the realm against stuffie pigeon imposters?

John


----------



## mr squeaks

*Tooter is sure protecting his turf!*

Oh, Victor, that is soooooo funny!

I'm sure Tooter is just doin' what a pijjie gotta do!  

Bet he would wear his medal proudly!


----------



## morganmaniac

*pigeons and their toys*

I just had to write in and say how funny and cute all your stories are, my two found feral babies are grown and happy and healthy now, flying around, landing on my hand and cooing and preening for me. Very intelligent little friends and I'm glad to have found them. When I found them they had no feathers, so they've grown up very quickly and are so pretty. Rocky and Bully. Bully is now carrying around strips of newspaper and trying to figure how to build a nest, it's so fun to watch.  Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Lovebirds

morganmaniac said:


> I just had to write in and say how funny and cute all your stories are, my two found feral babies are grown and happy and healthy now, flying around, landing on my hand and cooing and preening for me. Very intelligent little friends and I'm glad to have found them. When I found them they had no feathers, so they've grown up very quickly and are so pretty. Rocky and Bully. Bully is now carrying around strips of newspaper and trying to figure how to build a nest, it's so fun to watch.  Nice to meet you all.



Michelle, welcome to our forum........you could literally read for days and days as I'm sure you've found out. If you join here at PT we need two things.........introduction to your two babies and IF POSSIBLE......PICTURES......WE LOVE PICTURES.......and we would love to know how you came across your babies. That way the next person that joins will have yet ANOTHER story to read........ 
Anyway......just wanted to say hi. Make sure you stick around. Never a dull moment around here. 
There's a new chat feature that some of us use once in a while. Usually late afternoon and evening..........if you can catch us on, join in. Just click on "CHAT" up at the top of the page and join the "General Chit Chat" link.


----------



## Victor

_PICTURES....PICTURES!?_
Yes gotta see them!

Welcome to our wonderful forum Michelle!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Michelle, welcome to our great forum. We're happy you could join and look forward to reading the adventures of your Rocky and Bully.


Victor who is the movie star in your avatar?


----------



## Victor

Maggie well bless your heart!

The avatar I see now has the one of my grandson Hawkmaster and I sleeding down the hill. The movie star is actually my grandson!


----------

